# problème Grub ou noyau ?

## MD-(Vince)

Bonjour,

Après 2-3 jours passés sur l'emerge system, j'ai en principe enfin finit l'install de gentoo sur mon vieux pentium 150.

Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à botter dessus. J'ai tout fait comme indiqué dans la doc. Je ne me suis normalement pas trompé pour  les numéros de disque et partitions de boot. J'arrête pas de tout vérifier.

Le problème, c qu'une fois le menu grub affiché, je veux booter sur ma gentoo, et pouf, il marque 2 ou3 lignes et reboot directement.

Je n'ai pourtant rien fait d'extraordinaire. 

Quelqu'un a une idée ? 

Merci d'avance

@+

----------

## sergio

Commence par booter avec le cd Gentoo puis monte tes partitions de la

façon indiquée dans le manuel d'installation...

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/[ta_partition_racine] /mnt/gentoo

```

si tu as une partition /boot alors

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/[ta_partition_racine] /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot (il existe peut être déjà)

mount /dev/[ta_partition_boot] /mnt/gentoo/boot

... etc

```

Ensuite tu fais les commandes suivantes :

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

```

Tu est maintenant dans l'environnement de ta Gentoo, place toi alors sous le répertoire /boot et vérifie en faisant un ls -all que tu as bien les élément suivants :

un lien symbolique nommé boot pointe sur ce répertoire

un répertoire nommé grub

un noyeau compilé (nommé bzImage)

si c'est le cas place toi dans le répertoire /boot/grub et vérifie la présence des fichiers suivants :

menu.lst (edite-le et verifie-le avec le document d'installation de Gentoo)

deux fichiers stage (stage1 et stage2)

divers autres fichier dont le nom se terminé par stage1_5

Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que ton grub est mal installé. Dans ce cas tu peut lancer grub-install pour remedier à la situation (ce dernier va placer les fichiers nécessaires à grub sous /boot/grub et il te suffira alors de recommencer le processus d'installation de grub décrit dans le document d'installation de gentoo pour remedier à la situation...

Tu peut également faire "emerge grub" avant pour recompiler les images grub avant de procéder à grub-install...

----------

## MD-(Vince)

En fait je ne passe jamais pas le cd mais par une disquette de boot (tomsrbt). Mais ça revient au même.

J'ai déjà tout vérifier plein de fois. J'ai même fais exprès de faire des erreurs dans le menu.lst pour voir ce qu'il affiche dans ce cas là.

Moi je n'ai rien du tout, il lance le noyau, et c tout et il reboot immédiatement le pc. Rien le temps de voir.

J'ai essayé le noyau de gentoo et celui de red-hat. Rien à y faire, ça focntionne pas.

Tout à l'air de bien se passer pendant le make dep. Par contre il ne marque rien à la fin, disant que c bon. Ca finit sur une ligne de compilation, rien d'autre de marqué. C normal ? Je n'ai jamais compiler de noyau et c ma première gentoo.

Merci d'avance

@++

----------

## fmalabre

Quand tu as termine la compile, il faut copier l'image the ton noyau dans le bon repertoire (en general /boot/). Et dans ton fichier menu.lst, tu dois pointer sur ce noyau.

Ton image devrait s'appeler bzImage si tu compiles comme indique dans la doc Gentoo.

Vois tu le menu de Grub?

Vois tu le debut du boot du noyau?

----------

## px

Ton problème provient, a mon avis, de tes options du noyaux, il faut verifier que tu ai bien activer les options pour tes périphs, l'ext 2 / 3 / reiser... en * et non en Module. Il y a pas mal de petites fonctionalités.

Sinon il faudrait les messages indiqué avant le reboot.

Tu peux quand tu voit grub appueyr sur 'C' et tapper les commandes de boot directement, si jamais ton prob vient de la.

----------

